# Drummer Needed...Kingston Area



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

We are a group of older musicians (40s and 50s) that do mostly classic rock with a bit of newer material thrown in. This is a hobby for us, practice once per week with the odd gig here and there. If you would like to drum with us shoot me a PM.


----------

